# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как максимально обезопасить себя, пользуясь uTorrent?

## zmetax

Чем определяется безопасность компьютера с установленным p2p клиентом? Очевидно, в типичном случае (не используется proxy-сервер) такая машина в сети предоставляет свой IP-адрес любому потенциальному злоумышленнику. 
Но вопросы такие: уязвимости браузера или встроенных учетных записей как то влияют на защищённость компьютера, или всё определяется уязвимостями самого uTorrent и используемых протоколов? В *nix и Mac ситуация другая? 
Тему фактора пользователя, качающего и запускающего вирусы, а также юридичиеские вопросы контента предлагаю обойти, интересен взлом, точнее его возможность, и как этого можно избежать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zmetax

Возможно, есть тематические статьи (я пока не встречал), но если вам повезло больше, то запостите их сюда.

----------


## Sunix

теоретически можно как-то дотянуться к компьютеру через bittorrent, как и через любую программу, смотрящую в сеть! Но пока вроде массовых злодейств на этом непаханном поле небыло??!
вот нашёл по новостям про микроторрент http://soft.compulenta.ru/366747/ , однажды уже была некая уязвимость про переполнение стека... там через сам скачиваемый файл ".torrent"
а ещё помимо своей сети он предоставляет http-сервер, для управления собой, что тоже может быть интересно
как защититься? доверять используемому клиенту, как и другим программам)

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Самый лучший способ обезопасить себя в таком случае - не использовать пиринговые сети вообще.
Ну а если говорить серьезно, то в Авасте, насколько помню, был когда-то провайдер, контролирующий пиринговое подключение, может есть и в КИС, это узнайте поподробнее. А вообще, пользуйтесь самой свежей версией клиента uTorrent, уязвимости должны по идее фиксить со выходом новых версий.

----------


## mc2301

_Ошибка, допущенная разработчиками uTorrent'а, вполне банальна: копируя данные из полей torrent-файла в динамически выделяемые блоки памяти, они полагаются на авось и никаких проверок не выполняют. В результате этого у хакеров появляется возможность через специальным образом сконструированный torrent-файл захватывать управление узлами, на которых установлены клиенты uTorrent. Уязвимость обнаружена компанией defsec (www.defacedsecurity.com), пославшей свой отчет на Security Focus, где ему был присвоен номер 22530: www.securityfocus.com/bid/22530._

Трудно сказать, насколько все это вероятно, но звучит вполне реалистично. Текстовая структура торрент-файла позволяет ввод варезного сайта в одно из полей, на пример - announce URL, а дальше все вполне банально..

Если кому интересно - в этой статье Хакер анализируют структуру торрент-файлов и рассматривают возможности их редактирования:
http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/114/096/1.asp

Насчет безопасности - согласен с последним коментом: юзеру работающему с Windows остается надеяться в основном на заплатки, обновления, NAT и пуленепробиваемый Firewall, с NIXами, думаю, пока что все немного спокойнее.

----------


## digitally uknown

Я люблю торренты за то, что они ТАКИЕ- пиратские, халявные,помогающие друг-другу люди там- я многому научился, переписываясь с админами и делая релизы....Думаю- торренты не самое страшное в сети)))

----------


## SuperBrat

> Ошибка, допущенная разработчиками uTorrent'а, вполне банальна: копируя данные из полей torrent-файла в динамически выделяемые блоки памяти, они полагаются на авось и никаких проверок не выполняют.


1. Необходимо всегда использовать более свежие версии клиентов с закрытыми известными уязвимостями. Совет подходит к любой программе. 
2. Не регистрироваться на торрент-трекерах, где посещаемость менее 1000 человек в день. Шансы там получить зловредное ПО слишком велики из-за слабой модерации, которая напрямую зависит от популярности ресурса.

----------


## PavelA

> 2. Не регистрироваться на торрент-трекерах, где посещаемость менее 1000 человек в день. Шансы там получить зловредное ПО слишком велики из-за слабой модерации, которая напрямую зависит от популярности ресурса


+ 1000

----------


## TANUKI

Можно ли доверять трекерам, где остутствует регистрация?

----------


## SuperBrat

> Можно ли доверять трекерам, где остутствует регистрация?





> Контрразведчик должен знать всегда, как никто другой, что верить в наше время нельзя никому, порой даже самому себе. Мне можно.
> Мюллер


__

----------


## sergey888

> Можно ли доверять трекерам, где остутствует регистрация?


Трекерам без регистрации доверять нельзя, ведь там каждый может выложить то что хочет, абсолютно безконтрольно.  :Wink: 
Фильмы конечно можно скачивать спокойно, а если что-то серьезнее, то лучше подождать побольше отзывов от скачавших.

----------

